# Need help on first handgun purchase



## MississipVol (Mar 29, 2012)

I am getting geared up to get my first handgun. I have a shotgun currently and have hunted off and on but this will be my first experience with handguns really. 

I want a gun that I will enjoy shooting and something I can use for home defense and even throwing it in the glove compartment pretty frequently. For that reason I am looking at compacts and have narrowed it down to 2 different guns (both 9mm). Either the:

Smith & Wesson M&P 9c or the Glock 19

I like the grip on the M&P better (more ergonomic) but like the trigger on the Glock. I appreciate any opinions from experienced shooters. TIA


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Many will tell you the same on here, but go shoot 'em. The proof will be in the way it feels when it goes bang. For me, the grip angle is odd on the Glock. I actually went with the xD40, and I've been happy all the way around. I think both of the guns you've listed are well built, and will be reliable. It just boils down to what feels best, so you continue to shoot it.


----------



## MississipVol (Mar 29, 2012)

PcolaIrish said:


> Many will tell you the same on here, but go shoot 'em. The proof will be in the way it feels when it goes bang. For me, the grip angle is odd on the Glock. I actually went with the xD40, and I've been happy all the way around. I think both of the guns you've listed are well built, and will be reliable. It just boils down to what feels best, so you continue to shoot it.


I should have mentioned there there is only one range where I live and it is member-only and doesn't rent guns anyway. I would have to drive over 2 hours to get to a range that rents so that is probably contributing to the difficult decision between the two.

I went in and talked to a gunsmith today and he said they are pretty close but he would go with the Glock because the parts are so much cheaper and they are so much easier (and thereby cheaper) to fix. But the M&P feels good in my hand, just don't know if that would translate into shooting. So that's why I need advice!


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Go with what feels good. The more comfortable the gun, the more likely you are to take it out and shoot it.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Investigate the IWI Magnum Research Desert Eagle 9mm if you want a 9


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I have both the Glock and the M&P. I have the G23, which is .40S&W and is 13+1. My M&P is the .45ACP and is 10+1. Of the two, and this is hard to say, if I really, really, really, really had to choose one over the other, it would be the M&P. As far as the M&P trigger, yeah, it feels a little mushy for the first 100 rounds... plus, there are aftermarket trigger jobs for less than 140 bucks out there for it. The M&P just feels better in my hand, too. Plus, it has field serviciable rails, too, which the Glock does not. Both are fine weapons, but I think you'll find the M&P a better fit in your hand. Now, the G23 DOES conceal better, and it usually is my EDC, but it's the M&P that's in the truck, that I am fighting my way back to... either way, you'll be pleased... just my .02 worth!!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

M&P=ergonomics=reliability=lifetime warranty=excellent customer service


----------

